# Fedor Answers Online Questions



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

:thumbsup: 

Check it out:



> Q. Tell us about the armbar vs. Lindland, he said it was one of the coolest armbars he ever saw. He said he didn't think he was even in trouble until it was too late. Was it *****? bjj? something new?
> A. It was a regular armbar from me. I isolated the arm with my legs by squeezing it very hard.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

kds13 said:


> Q. Do you have fears? Fobia?
> A. No


This is by far my favorite part. :laugh:


----------



## VinceD (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks bro! I would rep you but I cant right now. Fedor is the man. I like when he was asked about Dana suing him and taking away his belts and Fedor says yeah, he was going to do that at first but now we have found some common ground. LOL! He probably called Dana and scared him. Also, a good part is that Fedors coaches say that he is at 50% of his potential. Damn, I cant wait to see how he does when he is at his full potential.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Good interview. Touched on a little bit of everything.*


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

WTF! hes not fighting again til fall and it wont even be with Pride or UFC? Im so pissed!

And its physically impossible for him to have reached a mere 50% of his potential. If he somehow has everybody better watch out because Russia has a weopon of mass destruction far more powerful than the world has ever seen.


----------



## Leviathan (Aug 21, 2006)

awesome find bro, 



> Q. Dana White (zuffa) talked about taking away your belt and suing you etc.
> A. Initially yes, they did, but not anymore, we found some common ground recently. My belts are in Stary Oskol behin glass in the training hall, so that young fighters can see it during training for insperation.


Sounds like Fedor isnt going anywhere :thumbsup:


----------



## VinceD (Jan 13, 2007)

Leviathan said:


> awesome find bro,
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like Fedor isnt going anywhere :thumbsup:


Maybe him and Dana found some common ground and worked out some kind of contract. Hopefully we will be seeing Fedor in the UFC or in Pride. :thumbsup:


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

Great post... why did Dana white try suing him?


----------



## VinceD (Jan 13, 2007)

milkkid291 said:


> Great post... why did Dana white try suing him?


He was going to file an injunction against Fedor if Fedor went and signed with another organization since he still had a contract with Pride but the contract allowed Fedor to fight in Russia and Dana wouldnt except the contract unless Fedor only fought for Pride. Or something like that. Im sure someone else can elaborate on the subject.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

"Q. Will one of your brothers take your spot at the top one day?
A. I'd like that, but looks like it's not going to happend."

Lmao, thats pretty funny. 

The interview asked some pretty random questions, and it seemed to be interogating Fedor. Am I right to assume this was translated?

Good find KDS, repped.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

brownpimp88 said:


> "Q. Will one of your brothers take your spot at the top one day?
> A. I'd like that, but looks like it's not going to happend."
> 
> Lmao, thats pretty funny.
> ...


Yeah it was translated both ways. Mostly people speaking English asking questions...then the questions were translated to Russian. Fedor answers in Russian, then the answers were translated back to English.

So A LOT could be lost in translation. But its a good read nonetheless.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

kds13 said:


> Yeah it was translated both ways. Mostly people speaking English asking questions...then the questions were translated to Russian. Fedor answers in Russian, then the answers were translated back to English.
> 
> So A LOT could be lost in translation. But its a good read nonetheless.


Lol, yeah that's what I expected. Oh well, it's as good as it's going to get.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Good find, repped!

Too bad we wont get to see him compete in UFC/Pride anytime soon....


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

how can we wait all those months to see the majesty of Fedor????

when u are a kid under communist rule, which fedor probably was, and you don't have any food etc., like he has said, you develop a stoic pragmatism combined with ruthless killer instinct. Russian dudes seem to be able to channel this into learning, elite athleticism, strong work ethic etc. Russian women, it just seems like that background turns them into screaming psycho b!tches.

I AM NOT BASHING FEDERATSIYA RUSSKAYA,before anyone gets mad at me. I am 1/2 russian.

So, privyet gavnuki!! (that word doesn't count re: a neg rep b/c it's another language)


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

*Q. Do you see dreams at night? Nightmaires, like Mike Tyson talked about?
A. Sometimes I see night dreams and I fight in them too.*

This quote rules.

That whole thing was awesome, thanks for posting it.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Man, I love Fedor interviews. Thanks for posting this


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

"sometimes I see night dreams and I fight in them too"
fedor rules supreme. this is one of the best mma-related quotes ever. MORE FEDOR INTERVIEWS PLEASE


----------



## Slamnbam88 (Oct 23, 2006)

Guy:Fears? Phobias?
Fedor:
*ERROR*
*ERROR*
that does not compute

50% of his potential?


people are in deep shit if he upgrades his harddrive


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

We all know him getting rocked in the Fujita fight was a computer glitch.

....A freakin' computer glitch, people. It didn't happen again.


----------



## schizovboi (Oct 22, 2006)

wtf there people he is afraid of his coach takes dinner away from him is that a joke?? i would hate to take food away from that man


----------



## leew11k (Nov 19, 2006)

this is my fav part 
Q. Do you think you reached your prime?
A. My coach says that I have reached now 50% of my potential.

awsome, fedor ur the king .repped


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

awesome inteview, i cant wait a second longer to seee Fedorf with elbows...yikes


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Fedor with elbows? Well, someone's gonna die.


----------



## scepticILL (Mar 29, 2007)

Why won't he fight till fall? Dayumn, that's ages.

And why isn't his lil bro fighting no more?

And why did he say it doesn't look like one of his brothers will take his place? No faith in my man Aleks?

Interest


----------



## Danomac (Oct 15, 2006)

I wonder what happens when he passes through a metal detector. It probably explodes.

Nice find. UFC might as well change to the FFC when he shows. The Fedor Fighting Championship. Or, who can beat Fedor? Championship.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

scepticILL said:


> Why won't he fight till fall? Dayumn, that's ages.
> 
> And why isn't his lil bro fighting no more?
> 
> ...


He said in the interview his brother is not fighting anymore.. Possibly an injury or something... not sure excellent interview though.. a bit too random.. probably had limited time so wanted to get a broad base of questions


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

interview said:


> Q. Do you have fears? Fobia?
> A. No


In soviet Russia phobias fear Fedor.  


interview said:


> Q. Do you think you reached your prime?
> A. My coach says that I have reached now 50% of my potential.


My god, they're going to upgrade him to a quad-core processor and give him more memory... scary, just freakin' scary. They're going to have to put him in WWE-style handicap matches against 2 opponents. While the manager of his opponents distracts the ref and a 3rd guy runs in the ring and does the screw-job style chair shot and lays Fedor out. Then Fedor will just sit up like old school Undertaker and proceed to demolish his 2 opponents anyway.:laugh: 


interview said:


> Q. Do you have elbows experience? Will you adopt to UFC rules easilly IF you fight in it?
> A. I work with elbows no problem and perfect them. There will be no problem with ANY rules for me.


As Damone already stated, someone is going to get killed. Really.


interview said:


> Q. Who is the most threatening HW to you in the world?
> A. (laughs) here my coach just walked in, he is the scariest person on the planet, he can make me not eat dinner or supper


My favorite part of the interview. If I didn't already have that kickass Sokky quote, I might put this in my sig. :laugh:


----------



## Leviathan (Aug 21, 2006)

Fedor + Elbows = someone will die


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

good find. he is such a mello guy wow.


----------



## Dutch Master (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks!



> Q. Do you have fears? Fobia?
> A. No


Wow...


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Fedor is so great.
Seems like it might be a while before we see him fight in Pride of UFC though.


----------

